# Points chart for cruises and Disneyland hotels?



## mecllap (Feb 3, 2009)

Is there something like a points chart for Disney cruises and stays at Disneyland hotels?  Or does anyone have any idea how many points those take (or have taken for an example stay)?  Thanks.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 3, 2009)

are you a member?

they on the points charts
www.dvcmember.com

if you are not a member - try this one
www.mouseowners.com


it is better to pay cash for a cruise.


----------



## mecllap (Feb 3, 2009)

No, I'm trying to decide if I want to buy in -- getting really tempted, but I guess access to DCL isn't going to tip the scale -- trying to figure out how many points I'd want (have a pretty good idea based on resort charts, which I have seen).   I guess what I may need to know is if using points is of benefit to a single traveler (I hate those single supplements).  Thank you for the link.


----------

